
Why is the Linux kernel is tied to LILO for make install? - opensourcedude
https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/arch/x86/boot/install.sh#L52-L59
======
belovedeagle
Because LILO is _the_ Linux Loader. You're free to use grub if you enjoy
bloated sucky software; that's the beauty of free software. It doesn't mean
the kernel contributors have to support you, though.

~~~
kazinator
They do support you; they gave you a hook to run whatever installer and loader
you want. And they worked a second hook into that hook --- two, in fact. If
your distro people already use that hook by occupying /sbin/installkernel, you
you can make ~/bin/installkernel, or change the INSTALL_KERNEL variable to get
your way.

------
kazinator
Note that earlier in the script, it tests whether you have scripts for
installing the kernel, either in the user's directory or /sbin:

    
    
      # User may have a custom install script
      if [ -x ~/bin/${INSTALLKERNEL} ]; then exec ~/bin/${INSTALLKERNEL} "$@"; fi
    
      if [ -x /sbin/${INSTALLKERNEL} ]; then exec /sbin/${INSTALLKERNEL} "$@"; fi
    

Trying the Lilo steps is a fallback strategy for users that don't have an
installkernel script.

When you "exec" a command, control will not return to the script, because the
process image is replaced with the specified program.

------
suprjami
Have you actually run the command you're querying? Grub works too.

